
How Google Dominates Us by James Gleick - Anon84
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2011/aug/18/how-google-dominates-us/?pagination=false
======
hollerith
If any hacker reads this long piece, I'd welcome a one-paragraph summary.

